# UPDATE: 5 RIDES YESTERDAY FOR $360!!!



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

*UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.

After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...

I get a call from one of my past customers the older lady who has become my regular, who called me to ask if I could take her to San Jose to pick up her mom again from the nursing home for the weekend. I agreed, drove to her house and she pinged me when I arrived.

We drove to San Jose and picked up her mom from the nursing home and drove back... $206+250 tip. And the best part is I am driving her mom back to San Jose on Sunday night!!!

This is why it's important to build relationships on uber. As some know from a previous thread this lady is a regular who will only ride with me..

She had a previous male driver who was disrespectful with her, and she has told uber in the past she would only ride with a female and with me..

So everyone should keep in mind that there are really good people like this using the uber platform.. don't lose hope on the days you get a bunch of bad non-tipping/rude/drunk obnoxious pax..

So for the day the summary:

5 rides= $360
Tips= $310

And another guaranteed $200+tip ride sunday....!!!*


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

So simple anybody can do it!


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Reads more like an advertorial. You must be working for Uber.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

You people that think you are running your own business,* 
using the uber platform are in a "pipe dream"*


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Reads more like an advertorial. You must be working for Uber.


Haha...I am one of the biggest anti-uber posters here... to make clear...THE RESULTS I POSTED ARE NOT TYPICAL...

AND VERY RARE!!!

If you look at my posting history you'll see that I am very anti-uber and uber has even given out my personal information to a stalker..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel is very very anti-uber, But she still drives uber and thinks it's her own business, Good Sh*t!!,

This shows you that the anti-uber posters here are full of it..


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...


So you're back?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Raquel is very very anti-uber, But she still drives uber and thinks it's her own business, Good Sh*t!!,
> 
> This shows you that the anti-uber posters here are full of it..


We are independent contractors no??? So technically it is our own business...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> We are independent contractors no??? So technically it is our own business...


i just you drink the uber kool-add after all.. Uber on.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> So simple anybody can do it!


^^^
Whatever happened to him? 
I heard that he went to jail for some extended period of time... IRS or something like that. 
Too lazy to look it up right now.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...


Did she pee in your car this time?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Whatever happened to him?


He committed suicide in jail.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> We are independent contractors no??? So technically it is our own business...


Where did you get to? Australia?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

If I didn't know better, I would think someone broke into Raquel's account and is really an Uber shill. Welcome back but you are giving false hope to the newbies. What are you now, Uber Black?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Whatever happened to him?
> I heard that he went to jail for some extended period of time... IRS or something like that.
> Too lazy to look it up right now.


No idea, but I bought his life changing program. It was bunch of bs that made no sense.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If I didn't know better, I would think someone broke into Raquel's account and is really an Uber shill. Welcome back but you are giving false hope to the newbies. What are you now, Uber Black?


I came along to UPFN after Raquel so I am wondering if her new posts are consistent with her old posts?

Edit: I have had the same thoughts about others in the past.... inconsistencies.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> I came along to UPFN after Raquel so I am wondering if her new posts are consistent with her old posts?


They are not, but she seemed to do well on uber ($1,000 tip, and so on) so I did wonder why she wasn't more pro-Uber.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They are not, but she seemed to do well on uber ($1,000 tip, and so on) so I did wonder why she wasn't more pro-Uber.


Hmmm well I can't touch that with a 10ft pole. But at this rate, Optimus Uber may very well take over her coveted #1_Likeable space. Maybe I'm just jealous.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> all you need to do is read her pass post, shes three beers short of a 6-pack.


All I got to say is something fishy is going on. I recall her getting deactivated by UberX.

Now she's making 500 dollars in two days...Calling b.s to a thread about a UberX driver getting unemployment benefits.


----------



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> So simple anybody can do it!


I watched the whole damn thing, I'd like to say we've come a long way as a society but I'd be lying.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Just_in said:


> All I got to say is something fishy is going on. I recall her getting deactivated by UberX.
> 
> Now she's making 500 dollars in two days...Calling b.s to a thread about a UberX driver getting unemployment benefits.


I had good fortune to have a good day... and I called bs on that guy because his whole story is preposterous... and he hasn't posted any proof.. and he is a new member whose first post was that..

So I am a bit skeptical, plus his story doesn't make any sense...as I said..

And I never got deactivated by uber...I had quit...when I got my casino VIP hostess job...


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Raquel your killing it..... keep it up! !!


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes that 5. Rides for 360 is the luckiest person on that day. Can u imagine how lucky u gota be to get rides like that to make that much while reg drivers are nickle and diming out here. Any way con grats glad someone made some money


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I had good fortune to have a good day... and I called bs on that guy because his whole story is preposterous... and he hasn't posted any proof.. and he is a new member whose first post was that..
> 
> So I am a bit skeptical, plus his story doesn't make any sense...as I said..
> 
> And I never got deactivated by uber...I had quit...when I got my casino VIP hostess job...


Welcome back. We've been missing your no bullshit responses to some of the clowns around here. How'd the job go?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's good to be back... I still have my casino hostess job, I now only do uber after my shifts, on my way home...or on nights I'm not working/weekends..
> 
> Definitely not going to go back to uber anywhere close to full time.. how about you?? You ubering again?? Or you into something else???
> 
> How's that one pretentious ****** doing?? The jax guy..


Nice.

I'm doing uber black now, and trying to build up my own clientele.

I don't know about UberJax. He was a dick to me, and I told him so. Haven't spoken since.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...





Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...


You know someone also won the California Lottery Jackpot last week, all 65 million dollars all by themselves but they never told us how they did it. You know why? because it's called LUCK...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...


Now uber will advertise "You can make $660.00 a day!"

Uber takes one out of many and tells the world drivers can do this kind of income regularly.

Very good for you!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lucky you! Keep up the lucky karma!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...


This is what we call a ********* .
But as long as both parties ok with it i guess you are ok as long as no accidents.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They are not, but she seemed to do well on uber ($1,000 tip, and so on) so I did wonder why she wasn't more pro-Uber.


And to address, this why wasn't I more pro-uber??? Really??

Uber didn't give me that $1,000 tip...!!! Matter of fact uber does everything in their power to discourage paxs from tipping by running false advertising campaigns claiming the tip is included, that uber doesn't tip, etc, etc...

Also let's not forget that UBER GAVE OUT MY PERSONAL NUMBER TO A CREEPER STALKER WHO BASICALLY LIED AND SAID HE LOST SOMETHING IN MY CAR!!!

And how am I different from before??? I'm calling out all the rif raf, like I did in the past...and I am not uber shilling by any means...all the success I've had on uber has been due to my own hard work and determination..Uber has tried to kneecap me and other drivers repeatedly.. by lowering fares, allowing people to open accounts with fake names, lowering the safety standards...and let's not forget that annoying music thing they force us to do..where a pax can mess with your radio, and it's encouraged by uber...

And all these lower fares, uber no longer competes with taxis, they compete with public transportation...while at the same time uber wants us to treat the pax like they are in a limo, free water, candy, etc, etc...all for 0.90 a mile...less than it costs to ride a bus..WHILE DOING EVERYTHING IN THEIR POWER TO ENSURE WE DON'T GET TIPS...!!!


----------



## Neo (May 21, 2015)

toi said:


> This is what we call a ********* .
> But as long as both parties ok with it i guess you are ok as long as no accidents.


That would be like being crowned 'King for the Weekend' but what about the remaining 361 days. . . The vast majority og Uberx get zero tips because that cheap bastard CEO discourages tips. Almost every fare I take questions me that ' The tip is in the fare' ! It is pathetic how he is getting away with it. With exception of NYC who has a strong yellow Union that for es a 20% tip. I have all but given up on Uber and Lyft. The delated - 'after the fact' tip does not really work either. Kind of like tipping a waiter once you arrive home . . . It don't work that way. This whole thing can work but not in its current form. Picking up people 10 miles out for a 7 dollar fare and no tip. . . No more for me. . .


----------



## Neo (May 21, 2015)

Raquel said:


> And to address, this why wasn't I more pro-uber??? Really??
> 
> Uber didn't give me that $1,000 tip...!!! Matter of fact uber does everything in their power to discourage paxs from tipping by running false advertising campaigns claiming the tip is included, that uber doesn't tip, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


Nicely stated. . .


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> And to address, this why wasn't I more pro-uber??? Really??
> 
> Uber didn't give me that $1,000 tip...!!! Matter of fact uber does everything in their power to discourage paxs from tipping by running false advertising campaigns claiming the tip is included, that uber doesn't tip, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


You're right. I was just saying your posts seemed more positive than before. We were trying to figure out if someone hacked your account. There are a lot of tin-foil hats and conspiracy theories around here, you know.

People here rail on me because I used to be more positive and quickly became one of the biggest "whiners."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Guess his true colors finally came out...when I last saw you..you said you had met with him in jax and thought he was "misunderstood" and was actually really cool...
> 
> So how's uber black working for you?? What's the rate on that? Is it working for you?


Yes. I've been wrong. There were aspects of what he did that I'm not going to "out" him on. But he said he made uber work for him, and I understood what he meant after meeting him in person. He's definitely a salesman (or a shyster). Seems to work for him. Not my personality style.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Neo said:


> The vast majority og Uberx get zero tips because that cheap bastard CEO discourages tips.


In my entire life, I've never wanted someone to burn in hell... until I came across Travis Kalanick.

"Hey, I can make my business appear to be even cheaper than my competition by harping on the fact that my business does not require that customers tip the workers... despite the fact that not one company in the world requires tipping, even my competition." - Travis Kalanick

It's kind of genius that Travis realized that he can capitalize on the ignorance of the population that a tip by it's very nature is optional. But every infamous evil person in history was genius as well. If they weren't, you would never have heard of them.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

$80 at 11 a.m. on a Thursday in Sacto? That's one way Sacramento to Cache Creek Casino on 2x.

What was the surge on that ride, or was it one way with you dead heading home UberX regular rates meaning you did a hundred sixty miles round trip?

Your big score is a sugar momma that you fell into because you were willing to drive from here to San Jose and back. And you leave Sacramento at 10 o'clock at night, drove down to San Jose, picked up the mother from the nursing home, and did the return trip that night? My turn to be skeptical.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> No idea, but I bought his life changing program. It was bunch of bs that made no sense.


^^^
I'm not even gonna ask if the program worked.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What are you talking about??? The whole ride was done in the app.. the only difference is that they didn't request an uber until I was outside their door to ensure I was the one that got the ping...
> 
> Has no effect on insurance considering the whole ride was done on the app...


If its through the app you are good and covered with no liability , better that way


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They are not, but she seemed to do well on uber ($1,000 tip, and so on) so I did wonder why she wasn't more pro-Uber.


$1000 tip!? Wtf. Really???


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I'm not even gonna ask if the program worked.


Placing adds in news paper ....and that's it. Nothing about what kind of adds, how you make money on adds, nothing.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> And to address, this why wasn't I more pro-uber??? Really??
> 
> Uber didn't give me that $1,000 tip...!!! Matter of fact uber does everything in their power to discourage paxs from tipping by running false advertising campaigns claiming the tip is included, that uber doesn't tip, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


Was there any compensatory payment for that horrid breach of privacy?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

You're saying you made all this money illegally 'tips' as in 200 roses on Craigslist style good luck on your uninsured high risk lifestyle


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> In my entire life, I've never wanted someone to burn in hell... until I came across Travis Kalanick.
> 
> "Hey, I can make my business appear to be even cheaper than my competition by harping on the fact that my business does not require that customers tip the workers... despite the fact that not one company in the world requires tipping, even my competition." - Travis Kalanick
> 
> It's kind of genius that Travis realized that he can capitalize on the ignorance of the population that a tip by it's very nature is optional. But every infamous evil person in history was genius as well. If they weren't, you would never have heard of them.


Travis has an uncanny knack of recognising MANY of the worst human behaviours, then developing a business model that supports and commercialises those behaviours. Yes he is a Genius- so sad how he took the low road with his abilities.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

[email protected] Noob said:


> Honey, if you received a $1000 tip for driving Uber, you are absolutely delusional to think you earned it through hard work. The passenger is either nuts or wanted something else in return. Wonder which one it was.


Here is the $1,000 tip story https://uberpeople.net/threads/1-000-tip-tonight.10764/


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats on your lucky ride and deep pocket tipper. To anyone that thinks that Raquel is not genuine or "works for Uber" you are wrong.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

End confrontation. Continue and you will be ticketed.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> End confrontation. Continue and you will be ticketed.


Where's the confrontation? What did I miss?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> You're saying you made all this money illegally 'tips' as in 200 roses on Craigslist style good luck on your uninsured high risk lifestyle


Am I missing something here?? How exactly did I make this money "illegally?"


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...


Every pax is an opportunity.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Haha...yeah they reimbursed me for the cost of changing my number... that's the extent of my "compensation"...


Uber NEVER changes it's attitude to drivers. It's sad.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Thought it was illegal to take prearranged rides.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

puntofolk said:


> Why brag about it then in a post when it will nor be consistent in the near future? your eyes are brown I think you full of shit.s
> 
> Unionize Uber Drivers.


ICs can't unionize... and even if we could there are so many uber drivers that are just in it for themselves and would never be willing to be part of a collective like a union... proof positive was when uber slashed the rates and we tried to organize a day to all turn off our apps for a few hours, even that was a spectacular failure...as for everyone that did plenty more didn't, proving uber's point that no matter how low they slash their rates they will still find enough drivers willing to work... heck even if they cut it to .50 a mile, there would still be people driving... some can't grasp simple economics...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Simon said:


> Thought it was illegal to take prearranged rides.


In some jurisdictions, it is, except on Uber Taxi (where offered). It is against Ubers' policy nationwide to do this, except on Uber Taxi. The problem that Uber and the jurisdictions have with it is that it could be considered a street hail, something that most jurisdictions allow only for taxis (hence the exemption for Uber Taxi, where offered). Uber has no desire to run afoul of governments on that one, so they come out against it. What I am getting from the Original Poster is that this is an occasional trip. If the Original Poster does this trip once or twice a month, it is unlikely that Uber would bat an eye. If she did it every day, or, even once weekly, it might come to someone's attention. In fact, you can program a computer to flag such data and send a report to the appropriate personnel for review and possible action. The parameters programmed would dictate what gets flagged. If it were me, I would likely have the program flag large dollar trips to the same driver more than twice per month, the same pick-up address going to the same driver more than twice per week, the same acconut number paying out to the same driver more than twice per week. Do keep in mind that I was a Company Official for a cab company. It was part of my job to look out for this sort of thing.

My understanding is that Uber gives one and only one warning to a driver that it suspects of this. The second time is a pop-foul and de-activation.



Raquel said:


> ICs can't unionize... and even if we could there are so many uber drivers that are just in it for themselves and would never be willing to be part of a collective like a union... ... heck even if they cut it to .50 a mile, there would still be people driving... some can't grasp simple economics...


........having been on both sides of this, I can tell you that your statements may be more true than you suspect, if there are such things as degrees of truth. From time-to-time, ICs can get together and make an impact here or there, but they can never stay together long enough to keep anything going. Too many people in this business can not see beyond the edge of their collective nose.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

makes want to come up to he bay area for some weekend work.. !!!!


----------



## cls225 (Jul 19, 2015)

I grasped ubernomics real quick, well and having gas prices go up up up as in this State there is some b.s. about a maintenance in process that affects us. Turn off the uber and grab rides like that and keep them. You know ppl r doing that. No way in heck would I have ubered on, j/s


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Raquel said:


> *UPDATE*:* So finally seems like I am cashing out some of the good karma from the past.
> 
> After posting a thread yesterday marveling at my good fortune of 4 rides for $153. And $60 tips...
> 
> ...


Awesome! Glad you had some good fortune. May it continue.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> i just you drink the uber kool-add after all.. Uber on.


I really hope you'll stop trying to bash the few people that drive Uber who actually know what they are doing - and manage to eek out a profit. It's pointless for you tell someone who has hundreds and hundreds of riders under their belt what their reality is.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I really hope you'll stop trying to bash the few people that drive Uber who actually know what they are doing - and manage to eek out a profit. It's pointless for you tell someone who has hundreds and hundreds of riders under their belt what their reality is.


When i see a pink elephant in the room, i don't stay quiet about it, i point it out.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

UberLo said:


> Reads more like an advertorial. You must be working for Uber.


Last time I heard from Rachael was when she said she had enough and was quiting Uber immediately! That was right after she slammed me for complimenting her beauty, and saying I was the Taliban from Afghanastan. Look at my mug! Go figure.
Well, no hard feelings. Glad to have you back.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They are not, but she seemed to do well on uber ($1,000 tip, and so on) so I did wonder why she wasn't more pro-Uber.


Have you read all her posts about pee in her car? And how she hates rich people and doesn't think she has to abide by ADA rules concerning service animals? (Note: a service animal did NOT pee in her car).

Oh yeah and the stalker. ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I missed it too.


JaxBeachDriver said:


> Where's the confrontation? What did I miss?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber NEVER changes it's attitude to drivers. It's sad.


Uber doesn't have an "attitude to it's [sic] drivers".
Uber doesn't *think* in those terms.
Uber is a DATA DRIVEN company.
Kalanick is a DATA DRIVEN business opportunist.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber doesn't have an "attitude to it's [sic] drivers".
> Uber doesn't *think* in those terms.
> Uber is a DATA DRIVEN company.
> Kalanick is a DATA DRIVEN business opportunist.


Okay, TK epitomises a part of UBER's "success " model. That is don't let human considerations get in the way of data driven attitude/policy development.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Okay, TK epitomises a part of UBER's "success " model. That is don't let human considerations get in the way of data driven attitude/policy development.


In a sense - yes, exactly... because Uber (and lots of other companies) measure how well their policies and procedures are being accepted by the numbers and data generated. In other words, they can't read through 10 million emails and try to evaluate what people are saying in any objective manner... but they can compare, for example, the effect of a rate change on a market or the introduction of additional services, like SELECT.

Operating a business that generates $20 million* a day or more in revenues from 1 million* customers a day is not the same as running a food-truck where you can evaluate every individual's level of satisfaction in real-time.

_* numbers pulled out of thin air for illustrative purposes only_


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In a sense - yes, exactly... because Uber (and lots of other companies) measure how well their policies and procedures are being accepted by the numbers and data generated. In other words, they can't read through 10 million emails and try to evaluate what people are saying in any objective manner... but they can compare, for example, the effect of a rate change on a market or the introduction of additional services, like SELECT.
> 
> Operating a business that generates $20 million* a day or more in revenues from 1 million* customers a day is not the same as running a food-truck where you can evaluate every individual's level of satisfaction in real-time.
> 
> _* numbers pulled out of thin air for illustrative purposes only_


This is all true. Unfortunately Uber isn't in the position to measure such things in the same way McDonald's is. Most large corporations like that focus on what they call comps (short for comparisons) that compare data before and after change. The only good sources of comps are established stores. For example, a store that has been open for 10 years is a good source of comps to find out what the net effect of a change is on the data. Poor sources of comps are stores that are still establishing themselves in their market, like stores less than three years old. The reason they are bad source of comps is because the data doesn't just reflect the change being measured. The data also reflects the growth (or decline) of the store's new presence in the market and the consumers acceptance (or rejection) of the new store.

Uber doesn't have any good locations for comps, especially with it's UberX offering. They could be experiencing a great deal of customers choosing to reject Uber because the low rates also come with low quality... but because Uber is still new to the market, the number of people trying it for the first time exceeds the number of established customers that are now choosing to reject the change. Management would be out of touch with the rejection because the data suggests acceptance. It's a poor source of data, and Uber won't have good sources of such data for at least a few more years.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is all true. Unfortunately Uber isn't in the position to measure such things in the same way McDonald's is. Most large corporations like that focus on what they call comps (short for comparisons) that compare data before and after change. The only good sources of comps are established stores. For example, a store that has been open for 10 years is a good source of comps to find out what the net effect of a change is on the data. Poor sources of comps are stores that are still establishing themselves in their market, like stores less than three years old. The reason they are bad source of comps is because the data doesn't just reflect the change being measured. The data also reflects the growth (or decline) of the store's new presence in the market and the consumers acceptance (or rejection) of the new store.
> 
> Uber doesn't have any good locations for comps, especially with it's UberX offering. They could be experiencing a great deal of customers choosing to reject Uber because the low rates also come with low quality... but because Uber is still new to the market, the number of people trying it for the first time exceeds the number of established customers that are now choosing to reject the change. Management would be out of touch with the rejection because the data suggests acceptance. It's a poor source of data, and Uber won't have good sources of such data for at least a few more years.


///the number of people trying it for the first time exceeds the number of established customers that are now choosing to reject the change. ///

How would you know that? Source, please.

Comps are used to evaluate 'same store sales' for period vs a similar prior period. 
This (rideshare) isn't retail sales. 
You can't use a hammer to turn a screw. 
You use the right tool for the job... 
and to think that Uber doesn't have the brightest data analysts money can buy, is, imo, shortsighted.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> How would you know that? Source, please.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


>


That has nothing to do with ... what did you call it?
"_... the number of people trying it for the first time exceeds the number of established customers that are now choosing to reject the change._"
All that vivdeo shows is the number of trips Uber was doing the month is started ops in Cleveland compared to a year later and it amkes no mention of how many are no longer using it since 4/14... (my guess - 0).
That [Uber propoganda] video shows only how Uber rides in Cleveland has skyrocketed.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That has nothing to do with ... what did you call it?
> "_... the number of people trying it for the first time exceeds the number of established customers that are now choosing to reject the change._"
> All that vivdeo shows is the number of trips Uber was doing the month is started ops in Cleveland compared to a year later and it amkes no mention of how many are no longer using it since 4/14... (my guess - 0).
> That [Uber propoganda] video shows only how Uber rides in Cleveland has skyrocketed.


Use your brain. Sometimes you shut it off for the sake of arguing. Either that or you're just not as smart as you act.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Use your brain. Sometimes you shut it off for the sake of arguing. Either that or you're just not as smart as you act.


In other words, you have no answer to my question or justification for your claim (which is always the case when someone's reply ignores the topic and resorts to personal attacks).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In other words, you have no answer to my question or justification for your claim (which is always the case when someone's reply ignores the topic and resorts to personal attacks).


You said what I posted had nothing to do with what I said. Of course it does. If you can't see that, that's your problem. Your lack of ability to see it does not mean it doesn't. It just means you are incapable of seeing. If you find that insulting, then stop being stupid, because honestly I think you're doing it intentionally for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You said what I posted had nothing to do with what I said. Of course it does. If you can't see that, that's your problem. Your lack of ability to see it does not mean it doesn't. It just means you are incapable of seeing. If you find that insulting, then stop being stupid, because honestly I think you're doing it intentionally for the sake of arguing.


Too bad, I was looking forward to having a beer with you in Cols.
I politely asked (geez - I even said "please" out of respect for you - which is quickly diminishing) a serious and direct question about the source of your claim that:


> the number of people trying it for the first time exceeds the number of established customers that are now choosing to reject the change


I THOUGHT you had a source for that info - because I couldn't imagine you posting something that wasn't true.
Now it appears that you just pulled that little diddy out of your ass, and are now bashing me personally as a way to deflect from that fact.
It's a sad state of affairs in the Buckeye state. <sigh>


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Too bad, I was looking forward to having a beer with you in Cols.
> I politely asked (geez - I even said "please" out of respect for you - which is quickly diminishing) a serious and direct question about the source of your claim that:
> 
> I THOUGHT you had a source for that info - because I couldn't imagine you posting something that wasn't true.
> ...


You're right. All of that increased traffic in April 2015 is just the existing riders from April 2014 taking more trips. It's the only logical explanation. Forgive me for thinking it's evidence of a lot of new riders. How crazy of me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You're right. All of that increased traffic in April 2015 is just the existing riders from April 2014 taking more trips. It's the only logical explanation. Forgive me for thinking it's evidence of a lot of new riders. How crazy of me.


That's not what you said. Read it:


> ...exceeds the number of established customers that are now choosing to reject the change.


My question was how you would know that 'established customers' (established? 6 months?) "are now choosing to reject the change". Of course riders that began using Uber between 4/14 and 8/15 exceeds the number of riders that began using the service in March 2014 when the service began in this market. There were no existing riders (and no existing drivers) before that.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I got a $1,001 tip from a meth head, just the other day. Seriously

Third time too. And he wants me to drive him back to Jax tomorrow.

Sighs


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not what you said. Read it:
> *My question was how you would know that 'established customers' (established? 6 months?) "are now choosing to reject the change".* Of course riders that began using Uber between 4/14 and 8/15 exceeds the number of riders that began using the service in March 2014 when the service began in this market. There were no existing riders (and no existing drivers) before that.


The bolded is exactly my point!!!

If it is a natural result of the changes they are making, UBER CAN'T KNOW!!!! It's not possible to observe that in the data in a growth market. This is why large corporations only do comp comparison using established locations. Uber doesn't have any locations that are established locations. The only people who can observe it are the people serving the customers.... THE DRIVERS!!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

You've just jumped the shark.
Your comment - to which I asked about - was that riders were "choosing to reject the changes".
That's not an Uber claim - that's what you said.
I asked you what makes you think that Uber riders are rejecting the changes, as I have seen no evidence of anyone in my market rejecting the changes (they love the lower pricing - other than drivers, who wouldn't? - surges have diminished dramatically, and wait times have been greatly reduced here. Those are the only changes riders have seen. So what is the basis for your statement that riders "...*are now choosing to reject the change.*"?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You've just jumped the shark.
> Your comment - to which I asked about - was that riders were "choosing to reject the changes".
> That's not an Uber claim - that's what you said.


Yes, I said that.



> I asked you what makes you think that Uber riders are rejecting the changes, as I have seen no evidence of anyone in my market rejecting the changes (they love the lower pricing - other than drivers, who wouldn't? - surges have diminished dramatically, and wait times have been greatly reduced here. Those are the only changes riders have seen. So what is the basis for your statement that riders "...*are now choosing to reject the change.*"?


I observe it as a driver, as do many other posters here. Your ONE observation does not trump the collective observation of all posters here.

Just this past Saturday I picked up two guys at a restaurant on OSU's campus who were going back to their hotel in downtown Columbus. As soon as they got in they said "nice car" and then when on to say they hope this ride goes better than their first. I asked them to clarify. They said the first time they used Uber was from the hotel downtown to the restaurant on OSU, and it was a terrible experience and they were very hesitant about requesting another one to get back to the hotel. They said the first driver's car was old and dirty, driver didn't speak english, got lost... blah, blah, blah... When I arrived at the hotel, they said "now if this is what Uber is supposed to be like, we will use it again." I didn't have the heart to tell them how many of my other riders have told me similar stories of bad experiences with drivers and how often I'm told "You're the first english speaking driver we've had". From what I've gathered from what customer's tell me, the experience I give is the exception not the norm.

I also see Uber's Yelp page for Columbus has quite a few posts that confirm what I'm hearing from riders: http://www.yelp.com/biz/uber-columbus-6 Some are happy with it. Other's are fed up with it because of the drivers. Overall it's just a 2.5 star Yelp rating.

When a business is still penetrating a market, observing the effect of change based solely on data is ineffective given the data is being effected by influences greater than the change. It's a situation where anecdotal evidence is more valuable than statistical evidence. Later on, after the market is established, statistical evidence becomes far more valuable than anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, I said that.


Indeed you did.


> I observe it as a driver, as do many other posters here.


Then why didn't you just say that?


> Your ONE observation does not trump the collective observation of all posters here.


Now you're just making stuff up, again.


> Just this past Saturday I picked up two guys at a restaurant on OSU's campus who were going back to their hotel in downtown Columbus. As soon as they got in they said "nice car" and then when on to say they hope this ride goes better than their first....


Your anecdote is evidence that shows riders, regardless of what they may see as a decline in the quality of service, are NOT, as you claimed, "rejecting the changes" (yet?).
*If they had rejected the changes, they wouldn't have been in your car.*

I, too, have had riders say that they are experiencing older cars, more drivers for whom English is a second language, and drivers who don't know their way around the city.
*It hasn't stopped them from using the service.*

I explain to them the rate cuts and the addition of SELECT which is about the same rate as the original UberX when it was introduced...
and that they can get the same level of service - and better - if they choose SELECT when requesting a ride.
They 'get it'... and most tell me they will still opt for the cheaper UberX unless they need a nicer car/better driver for a reason.



> When a business is still penetrating a market, observing the effect of change based solely on data is ineffective given the data is being effected by influences greater than the change. It's a situation where anecdotal evidence is more valuable than statistical evidence. Later on, after the market is established, statistical evidence becomes far more valuable than anecdotal evidence.


As I've said - the video you posted is irrelevant to anything we're discussing... it is Uber's marketing propaganda (accurate though it is) illustrating the growth of the service and does not touch on the rider attrition rate (if there even is one - which you still haven't established).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

O-M-G!!!!

Look guy, YOU are the one that point out that Uber is a DATA DRIVEN COMPANY!!!!

I am the one who is saying that because Uber is a data driven company it doesn't know just how much riders are rejecting Uber because it's too soon for Uber to become data driven. As a startup, it has to listen to what it's customers are saying. Uber does NOT listen!!! Only drivers know what riders are saying. Uber has isolated itself from both riders and drivers. 

You seem to be arguing something other than those two positions. I honestly don't know how you got out in left field, or how to get you back from there. 

I'm done... so much so that I have to put you on ignore to restore my sanity. Good bye!!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

No idea why you're trying so hard to read things into my very simple question that aren't there...
but that's your choice. <shrug> 
It's always pretty telling when someone 'announces' they are going to ignore someone else - as if that somehow hurts them?
No skin off my [considerable] nose. 
I still get to read your great posts.


----------

